# "Beige box" mods



## TLSO (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a nostalgia junkie, and I love old appliances from the '70s/'80s. And having a modern PC with a fresh-from-the-box (not yellowed!) vintage PC look is sort of a fantasy of mine. I was wondering if anyone had ever seen any case mods in that sort of style, since I'd like either some inspiration or just something to gawk at (because honestly my temperature rises in anxiety every time I open one side of my tower - if I dismantle it my face might melt).

Still, I wouldn't mind working to, say, give a cheap keyboard a matte finish and repainted keys to look like an old Epson HX-20 or a TRS-80.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you have a particular look in mind?


----------



## TLSO (Sep 16, 2010)

Not especially, but sort of the general aesthetic of bulky 80s electronics. Things like the Tandy computers, Amiga, or Commodore 64, even something that looks more like a Betamax or NES from that time. I think generally people try to AVOID that look, but I'm still curious.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Grab yourself a case that fits what you want. There are a few older Compaqs and such that are large enough to house modern hardware and keep cool enough. Then it is just a matter of modifying the case to fit the modern ATX standard.

NES will be a tough mod due to it's size and construction.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Just as an 'aside', this piqued my curiosity to what, if anything, is already 'out there'. 1 Google later, I found this absolute gem bit of 'Retro' :grin:

*philco PC retro desktop*

Sadly, it's only a design-concept and doesn't actually exist in the 'real world' yet.

Ok, back to topic :laugh:


----------



## TLSO (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a beauty.

Also, I wasn't really talking about cramming a computer inside of junked old hardware, but paint styles and custom shells that mimic some of their external features.


----------

